# Forgive me Father for I have given in to Temptation - the Tool Addicts Prayer



## Starlight Tools (Mar 19, 2011)

Forgive me father for I have sinned
I entered a shop of ill repute 
There a man was selling off old tools and such
Beside me the temptor says
"Looks good from this side."
"Get behind me Satan" I said.
A little voice in my ear says 
"Looks good from this side too"

So I bought it.

50 Ton H Frame Press, with a 3HP Electric Hydraulic Pack and a 
Brown Boggs 78 Shear

Lead me not into temptation, 
just show me the way
and I'll find it myself.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 20, 2011)

Ed

Yes it was a nice score, I almost did not even go and look at it though, It is a Princess Auto Brand and they have the same or lower quality than Horrible Freight, but since I was heading to Trail anyways figured I'd at least take a look. Turns out it was a Canadian made unit and was quite well built. About 15 years old but no signs of any trouble or abuse. 

The gent that owned it used to make special accessories for motor bikes and he had samples of what he had done and the bending he had done on it. He included a few of the jigs he had made up for bending, but kept some as he was going to get a smaller press that would fit in his basement.

He had to stop his work due to health reasons and now is just playing around with CNCing routers etc.

I had ordered a bit smaller one from one of my suppiers who had them on special and it turned out to be on B/O, Then I noticed this one. I looked high and low at my different suppliers and on evil bay.

Now, of course I really need that floor stretcher.

Walter


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice score Walter

Us Machine Boys ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Big Time (SINNERS)
LOL

 8) Paul 8)


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Paul, Guilty as charged.

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 1, 2011)

Ok so I crossed off one item from my wishlist and succumbed to temptation once again.

Oh and a new truck! The POS that I am driving is on its last legs. Spent Sunday afternoon doing a curbside replacement of the radiator, fortunately the auto parts store was still open and had one in stock. 

Got it, and got violated in the process. it was one of those bend over and let me insert this, does it hurt, yes, oh good lets pound it in some more, moments.

Now maybe to some of you it is not considered a real truck, but it has a 5 foot bed, and seats five, so my prerequisites were seats four people, a dog and carries a tablesaw all at the same time are met. I want to make a ladder rack for it so I can carry longer items like steel etc.

Now as I went through a bit of financial trouble a few years back, "victim of fraudulent misreprestentation by another party, for which I won the court case in Supreme court, and for which the Legal fees from the "Lieyer" was almost as much as what I gained by fighting the case but does not in any way ever recover the hundreds of thousands I lost because of it" it was a real trick to get financing for this little girl, but the dealer really worked hard to come up with a solution to get me out of that nearly dead vehicle into one that is in much better shape with a 3 year Bumper to Bumper warranty.  Mind you it was at a premium interest rate, and boy does it feel like a violation when I look at the finance costs. Guido the loan shark would have been made proud by this deal.

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 1, 2011)

Yes 2007 Honda Ridgline 4x4 or maybe better stated AWD, had just under 56,000 KM when I picked it up this morning. I had two Chevy Avalanches over the past few years but when the lease on the last one was up they would not lease me another as I was in the midst of the problem. I ended up taking over my daughters car for a year and a half while she was in trade school and could not afford the payments, then when she took her car back, I ended up driving that beater truck from H----. For each tank of propane, I added two litres of antifreeze, two litres of oil, and in the past couple of months, 1/2 a pint of brake fluid. Although I was looking to get another Avalanche this is what the dealer had that was close and he was the only dealer willing to work around my destroyed credit problem.

Rides really smoothly, and is capable of towing up to 5000 lbs, so I can just get away with towing the boat if needed.


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 1, 2011)

Ed

Not sure on fuel economy yet. According to Honda on their online spec page, 16 City / 21 Highway with a 22 Gal tank and max driving range of 462 miles.

When I left the dealer yesterday, they put $30.00 of fuel in the tank. I drove about 83 km and then topped up the tank which was $67.00 and reset the trip odometer. This way I can check and find out how far I can get between fills.

Now I was talking to one client the other day that has one of these that he purchased new and he said that when he first got the truck, the fuel economy was terrible, He said the dealer had told him that it would get better after the truck was broken in. He said that once he had 50,000 km on the truck, he started to get an extra 100 km per tank and since this truck has 56,000 km on it, it has just been broken in and should be OK. 

The old propane truck was $100 to $120.00 per fill and I drove 500 - 600 KM on that. Big problem was there were very few service stations that carried propane, so it was a case of keeping really close track. And since the fuel guage on the dash did not work, that made life even more fun. But the tank was 60 Gal and I do not think it was getting much below 1/2 a tank between fills last fill at $120 was 143 Litres so about 36 gal. Better safe than sorry.

Walter

Honda Ridgeline is getting 25-1/2 MPG based on averaging of the last 23 fill-ups.  That is in Imperial MPG by the way. updated Nov 4, 2011


----------

